# LS XR 4040 Cold Start



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Hey guys, it's been a long time since I've posted on here. Some of you may watch me on my YouTube channel Mallard 5 Farmhouse. I recently had a viewer express concerns over the "cheaper" brands not starting up in the cold weather. In this video I demonstrate how my LS tractor starts in the cold. 




Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

No problem with my Kioti. 

Even the so-called cheap brands are using Daedong, Kubota, Perkins and Yanmar engines. Why should they be any more difficult to start when they’re in a ‘cheap’ brand tractor versus an expensive brand?


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

I have a LS 4045,,,the worst buy I ever made. it is a cab tractor and the air just went out for the 3rd time...I called another dealer other than where I bought this one and he told me they have replaced 39 compressors this year. this it the 4th one for this machine counting the original. at 50 hours the transmission locked and it took 2 months to fix,,,then a start problem...another 4 weeks. they said they had to reprogram it..worst buy ever.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for your issues. Maybe it's time to trade it in, cut your losses and move on.


----------

